# Peek-a-boo 2 (the male)



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my male desert horned now he's settled in nicely. He's nowhere near as feisty as the female & has much shorter horns




























Hope you like him : victory:


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice andy - looks like you got yourself a pair of stunners with those two.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol! That first picture made me unbelievably happy... 

Gorgeous little snakes! Tip top condition too.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Demonlude said:


> Very nice andy - looks like you got yourself a pair of stunners with those two.


Thanks mate, I'm hoping they like each other!



chondro13 said:


> Lol! That first picture made me unbelievably happy...
> 
> Gorgeous little snakes! Tip top condition too.


Thanks. They're both always nosy little things

:2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Think he was in a staring contest with the rock!










I just love their scales, each one has a tiny point on the ridge. They rub them together when annoyed, sounds like a sandpaper rubbing together










: victory:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

: victory: really cool mate , great set up and i want one :lol2: . May i ask you are there scales rough or just like the non ven types , also the horns are they like hard as bone or just kinda rubbery , yeah i know may be daft questions but i've no experance with DWA's at all , as i'm a corn / royal man , but i just adore looking at them and trying to get some info from the people who know , not some smart :censor: on google :2thumb:

Thanks


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Tedster said:


> : victory: really cool mate , great set up and i want one :lol2: . May i ask you are there scales rough or just like the non ven types , also the horns are they like hard as bone or just kinda rubbery , yeah i know may be daft questions but i've no experance with DWA's at all , as i'm a corn / royal man , but i just adore looking at them and trying to get some info from the people who know , not some smart :censor: on google :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks


Thanks :notworthy:

I'd say the scales are rough to aid them gripping on the sand as they move, can't say I've actually touched them as they'd swing round for a bite! Not sure about the horns but I've seen the female entering her hide, the horns caught on the entrance & bent straight back flat with her head, again I've not been close enough to touch them. Sorry I can't be more helpful :blush:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> Thanks :notworthy:
> 
> I'd say the scales are rough to aid them gripping on the sand as they move, can't say I've actually touched them as they'd swing round for a bite! Not sure about the horns but I've seen the female entering her hide, the horns caught on the entrance & bent straight back flat with her head, again I've not been close enough to touch them. Sorry I can't be more helpful :blush:


Thanks for the reply , i find them awesome and would love to keep one , trouble is getting the DWA , i know i'd have no chance doing that where i live , have only got enough room left for a spider or a a jar of fruit flys :lol2: . Good luck with them and i hope they both get along well , cant wait to see them both together .


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks absolutely wicked, really stunning and looks very healthy. 







Tedster said:


> May i ask you are there scales rough or just like the non ven types , also the horns are they like hard as bone or just kinda rubbery , yeah i know may be daft questions but i've no experance with DWA's at all , as i'm a corn / royal man , but i just adore looking at them and trying to get some info from the people who know , not some smart :censor: on google :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks


 I'm not a venomous keeper but you might have seen my threads about skull cleaning in the snakes section. I am working on a desert horned viper amongst over things at the minute and having dead venomous is a great way to find out more about their anatomy safely. Their scales are really solid almost like bone, very rigid which i guess aids their grip. The horns are just specially adapted scales much like the lashes on the eyelash viper, they are not present on the skull. I'm working on a few venomous bits at the minute, will put some pics up once they're done: victory:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tedster said:


> : victory: really cool mate , great set up and i want one :lol2: . May i ask you are there scales rough or just like the non ven types , also the horns are they like hard as bone or just kinda rubbery , yeah i know may be daft questions but i've no experance with DWA's at all , as i'm a corn / royal man , but i just adore looking at them and trying to get some info from the people who know , not some smart :censor: on google :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks


The scales are rough to the touch and the ridge of the scales is hard. Nothing like my rhino vipers tho


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Stunning little guy! Looks to be in great condition. When you see pics like that it is all too easy to forget these guys pack a punch! What a top chap though. Hopefully he will be happy with your female!


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

Stunning snake pal, your very lucky.

Jpster


----------



## hard rocka (Feb 11, 2009)

Nix said:


> Stunning little guy! Looks to be in great condition. When you see pics like that it is all too easy to forget these guys pack a punch! What a top chap though. Hopefully he will be happy with your female!


Too true that!, they look like happy little critters, but i wouldnt like to get too close! be an awful game of tag :whistling2:
Stunning little creatures though mate, hope they be a great pair.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info about the scales / horns , thats top info : victory: . I'd just love to own one or two . I know there just for looking , but how on earth do u clean them , supposed you'd have to bag them to get them out ? . Sorry again for my dumboness but am interested


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Tedster said:


> Thanks for the info about the scales / horns , thats top info : victory: . I'd just love to own one or two . I know there just for looking , but how on earth do u clean them , supposed you'd have to bag them to get them out ? . Sorry again for my dumboness but am interested


I move them into a spare rub to clean them out. Easiest & safest way really. Although these 2 REALLY don't like to be hooked & slide off really quickly : victory:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> I move them into a spare rub to clean them out. Easiest & safest way really. Although these 2 REALLY don't like to be hooked & slide off really quickly : victory:



:censor: heck , ( not what i'm thinking but being polite lol ) i'd be eating my pants with one of them on a hook .

Thanks again for answering my dumbo post's , am just in awe of them


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

gorgeous snakes


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

The most recent photo of him feeding;



And the loving couple together a few weeks ago;



Female is at the front, male hiding behind! : victory:


----------

